# asegurar la estanquidad (estanco)



## Pumuki

Buenas, ¿como decir que un recipiente "se enmasilla con objeto de asegurar la estanquidad"?

Puede ser :" It is sealing in order to ensure the water tighness" ..


----------



## ucraniana

Pumuki said:


> Buenas, ¿como decir que un recipiente "se enmasilla con objeto de asegurar la estanquidad"?
> 
> Puede ser :" It is sealing in order to ensure the water tighness" ..


 
Buenas, creo que seria bien si:

"It is sealed to be watertight", "It is sealed (in order) to ensure watertightness", o "It is sealed for watertightness"

BR


----------



## Pumuki

thanks!!
Pumuki


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Es formidable leer la respuesta de un ucraniano a una pregunta relativa a inglés hecha por un español.
Ejemplo a seguir.
Manuel


----------



## ucraniana

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Es formidable leer la respuesta de un ucraniano a una pregunta relativa a inglés hecha por un español.
> Ejemplo a seguir.
> Manuel


 
Muchas gracias Manuel por su gran amabilidad. 

Le cedo con mucho placer la oportunidad de proporcionar su version hispanoinglesa a una pregunta relativa a ingles hecha por un espanol. 

No cabe dudas que la suya va a ser incomparablemente mejor y tener un valor insuperable.

BR


----------



## abeltio

algunos comentarios que espero lleguen a tiempo...

el recipiente se enmasilla con objeto de asegurar la estanquidad

*"the vessel is caulked to ensure tightness"*

el diccionario presente en esta página traduce
 to caulk como enmasillar, es el verbo específico para esa acción.

hay muchos tipos de estanqueidad, dependiendo de los requerimientos y aplicación...
watertightness, airtightness, weathertightness, bubbletightness...

como no indica cual es la aplicación, servicio, requerimientos etc...
creo que lo más indicado es poner estanqueidad en forma genérica, dado que el texto no indica que se requiera estanqueidad "al agua".

saludos.


----------



## Pumuki

Pues ha llegado a tiempo. Muchas gracias. Ahora entiendo mejor el concepto en mi caso es weathertightness. Lo del verbo caulk para enmasillar no tenia ni idea. 

Gracias por todo a todos


----------



## psicutrinius

será "watertightness", no weathertightness". En este último caso sería "weatherproof", o "weather-proofed".


----------



## abeltio

Welcome to the *weathertightness* section of the Department of Building and Housing website. Here you will find information about designing and building houses that are weathertight, as well as how you can use the Weathertight Homes Resolution Service if you have a problem with weathertightness.

fuente: http://www.tenancy.govt.nz/whrs-index

sería bueno que le avisen al "Department of Building and Housing" del gobierno de Nueva Zelandia que tienen un error técnico en su página: la palabra weathertightness no existe.


----------



## psicutrinius

Supongo que sí. Es decir, dado que no hay academia en inglés, probablemente no haya razón para que en Nueva Zelanda no usen la palabrita e, incluso, que se hayan sacado un tratado completo sobre el tema.

En el Reino Unido de acá arriba, en cambio, usan waterproof y waterproofing, excepto cuando hablan (marina) de "weathertight decks", es decir, solo cuando hay agua (de mar) por debajo.

Y como resulta que hay modismos y formas distintas de hablar, puedes coger el avión y visitar al Department of Building and Housing de Nueva Zelanda, y preguntarles quién lo dice bien ¿o más bien el avión lo cogería yo, y tu en cambio lo tomarías?

Sin ir tan lejos: Busca en el WR dictionary, las dos cosas: weatherproof y waterproof. A ver qué te sale.


----------



## abeltio

gracias por recordarme dónde había aprendido la palabra weathertight... es correcto! en la jerga marinera.
no podía ubicarlo... solamente hice un google y apareció.
por otra parte... en el unabridged Merriam-Webster (hay que pagar) figura weathertight.


----------



## psicutrinius

Yo no dije que "weathertight" (que sería el resultado de emprender una acción de "weathertightening"), sea palabra inexistente. Pero eso se traduce como "a prueba de clima" o, mejor aún, "a prueba de intemperie", y NO es aplicable acá. "Weathertightening" (o "weatherproofing") implica impedir que atraviesen la barrera establecida los efectos del clima o de la intemperie, es decir: calor, frío, lluvia, granizo, incluso ruido....

Lo cual, en primer lugar, NO significa que el recinto sea ESTANCO. Como es evidente, estanco es A PRUEBA DE INMERSIÓN (si es en agua), y esa no es la condición (digo yo) que cumple una casa o lugar perfectamente "weatherproofed" y por tanto perfectamente "weathertight".

Por otra parte, que sea estanco el recinto no tiene que ver, y no son requerimientos para ello, con el resto de condiciones de "weatherproofing".


----------



## Dendee

2 years later, I think I have an easier, more accurate and generally better answer:-

The vessel is caulked to ensure that it is [correctly/properly/adequately] *sealed*.

You could even use "puttied up" instead of "caulked"


----------



## mengel53

Hola, hasta donde yo creo saber, caulk se utiliza mas que todo en un contexto naval, caulk es como calafatear, que consiste en aplicar brea al casco de naves para impedir el acceso de agua al interior de las mismas, yo usaría "sealed"
En lo referente a estanqueidad, supongo que se aplica a agua, lo cual sería "water-tightness"


----------

